# New fertilizer product line from Ocean Nutrition - "Giovanni's Plant Nutrition"



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

*New fertilizer product line from Ocean Nutrition - "Giovanni's Plant Nutrition"*

This advertisement appears in the August 2006 issue of _Tropical Fish Hobbyist_ on page 18:










Note the Tropica-like bottles. In case you can't make out all the names:

Giovanni's Fertil+
Giovanni's Trace+
Giovanni's Iron+
Giovanni's Fertil Caps
Giovanni's Starter

A Google search turns up nothing on this product line, who this "Giovanni" guy is, or what his background is in planted aquariums. Oceannutrition.com also has absolutely no information or no mention anywhere of this.

So for what it's worth, there it is.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

I'm pretty sure its just the same as the Flourish line, maybe close enough of a pre-mixed fert solution.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

It's definitely _not_ Flourish. Seachem researches, develops, and manufactures the Flourish line themselves and I'm near 100% sure they are *not* licensing it to any other companies.

Besides, if you look closely at the image, you can see the colors of the liquids in the bottles, and they don't match the Flourish products.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I saw the ad in Aquarium Fish Magazine, and I was curious who this guy was too, if he was anybody important or just a marketing name.

They use the same kind of bottle as Tropica Mastergrow. I have been considering looking into the product line.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Actually it is on their WEB site, under new products.

Here is what they say about it

Ocean Nutrition, the benchmark in marine and freshwater nutrition, introduces an innovative product range for planted aquariums: the Giovanni’s Plant Nutrition Products. The five different Giovanni’s Plant Nutrition Products were developed with an emphasis on being able to adapt to the particular requirements of each individual tank effortlessly, having an immediate effect on the plants in the tank, as well as a beneficial effect on the fish, and being easy to use. 

    To develop and test the range, Ocean Nutrition teamed up with Mr. Giovanni Zampaglione, who has been passionate about planted aquarium tanks for over 20 years, evolving from hobbyist to professional and finally producer and exporter of plants. Over the years, Giovanni developed a full range of plant nutrition products for his own use. Ocean Nutrition acquired this exclusive home made formula, improved it and made it available in a unique product range: The Giovanni’s Plant Nutrition Products. 

    The range consists of 5 different products, three in liquid form (Fertil+, Trace+ and Iron+) and two in powder form (Fertil CAPS and Starter). Giovanni’s Fertil+ is a fertilizer containing all the essential macro-elements aquatic plants need and at the same time it increases the buffer capacity of the water. It does not contain any nitrates or phosphates in order to prevent algae-bloom. Giovanni’s Trace+ contains all the essential trace elements that are needed not only for aquatic plants but also for fish, creating a more natural environment for both. 

    Giovanni’s Iron+ provides extra iron for the plants. Iron is an essential element because it allows the plants to produce chlorophyll, a pigment necessary for photosynthesis. While iron is included in Trace+, additional iron might be required if the density of the plants is above average. 

    Plants with a highly developed root system need to obtain an important part of nutrition through the roots. Giovanni’s Fertil CAPS contains all these elements in a handy capsule that can be inserted in the substrate close to the root system. The capsule will dissolve in water releasing the content into the substrate. 

    Finally Giovanni’s Starter will prepare any substrate for the addition of plants during the set-up of the tank. The Starter will simply be sprinkled on the bottom of the tank before the substrate is added. 

    This whole new range has been extensively tested at Giovanni’s plant production center. Ocean Nutrition provides general guidelines on the amount of product to be added as well as a clear list of which product needs to be added in case any deficiencies are noticed. This makes it easy for everyone to adjust the dosages in order to obtain the optimal amount for any particular situation. 

    These unique products are indeed easy to use, easily adaptable… and they really work.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> I saw the ad in Aquarium Fish Magazine, and I was curious who this guy was too, if he was anybody important or just a marketing name.
> 
> They use the same kind of bottle as Tropica Mastergrow. I have been considering looking into the product line.


Robert have you seen the ad in AFM from "Dr. Lorne Sykes" promising to teach people to make their plants bloom on demand, etc., etc. It's one of the most absurd ads I've ever seen.. this post reminds me of that ad.. I think I will scan it and post it so we can all have a good laugh.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

YEah, I saw that too! That gave me a chuckle. Ocean nutrition stuff is nothing like that... its just another fertilizer product line. Nothing wrong with that, and nothing wrong with them marketing and packaging it to make it stand out. Thats all part of doing business. I havn't seen that they are making any wild and crazy claims. I still do not know who this guy is, but who cares.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I _swear_ I looked all over their website and that wasn't there before... I have to wonder if they added it sometime after I posted!

The "Blooming On Demand" guy's ad is just text. Comparing this Ocean Nutrition ad to the "Lorne Sykes" ad is quite a stretch... just my opinion. Here's the full text of the ad, good for entertainment:

-------------------------
Hobbyists worldwide are calling my new guidebook one of the greatest breakthrough publications ever printed - Why? Because it teaches you how to prepare one of my exciting plant-growth stimulants!! Within days of its application you'll see your waterplants bursting forth like never before with lush deep green to burgundy leaves and beautifully colored lighted scented flower blossoms... Right before your very eyes!!

It's absolutely true! After 30 successful years of growing fabulous water-plants for the ornamental trade, I decided to self-publish some of my very best growing tips, nutrient secrets and fool-proof cultivation techniques for hobbyists around the world to use and enjoy. To my delight the response to _How to Grow Magnificent Water Plants_ has been overwhelming and positive - Through my guidebook's carefully crafted complete clear instruction, people everywhere are now learning to cultivate these glorious plants. And by keeping them flourishing indoors, you (and your wet pets) can continue to admire them all year long... Watch how quickly they multiply to form protective cover for your fishes... See brilliantly colored blossoms open each day to offer their spine-tingling beauty to your home/office aquarium.

You can begin to enjoy these benefits right now, even if you have little experience. My step-by-step instruction directs you to a successful setup. All necessary maintenance procedures and also explained. Easy as 1-2-3: then just sit back and enjoy the applause and expressions of amazement from friends and family (not to mention your greatly expanded sense of personal accomplishment!) when they see that your aquarium has been transformed into a breathtaking vibrant tropical water paradise... filled to the brim with vibrant life-giving succulent foliage , and every single contained plant is proudly brought forth in magnificent full bloom, with each stem sporting myriad colorful scented flower blossoms. (Take a minute now and order your copy of _How to Grow Magnificent Water Plants_. You'll be so glad you did!!)

The cultivation methods I will teach you are absolutely safe, effective and natural. They utilize the exact same mineral and organic growth stimulants found and used in Nature. As a result, compatibility with all freshwater species is time-tested and fully assured.

When you use my exclusive growing methods you get immediate sustainable results and will never have to buy expensive (and often useless) Water Plant Fertilizers or other high-priced gadgets again. Instead, I show you how to meet all nutritive requirements naturally with low-cost materials using only standard equipment. My clear step-by-step instruction is guaranteed to be effective for growing any species of water-plant.


Instantly enable you to greatly increase all vegetative growth
Immediately show you how to diagnose and correct ANY growing difficulty
Teach you how to make your water plants _Bloom on Demand_ - Every time at any time! ...Even constantly all year long!
ALL my plant nutritive techniques are new, powerful and safe - Nothing detailed in "How to Grow Magnificent Water Plants" has been previously published in any form... Ever Before!!



Cynthia Amsden said:


> There's no giving this guidebook too much credit: Definitive methodologies explained in practical terms anyone can understand and use - And not one technique requires expensive lighting or messing around with CO2. This information is truly amazing!!





Ken Simmons said:


> Over the years I had spent a fortune on plant-food supplements but never had much luck. As a result I mostly had to rely on plastic ornamentation. No more!! Within a month of using Dr. Sykes' foolproof techniques I now enjoy beautiful water-plants aplenty!! My fish look happier too. I just started a second 20 gallon for all mu new flowering offshoots. Thanks for everything!!





Jackie Resh said:


> I had read dozens of plant books and magazines, but all I got from them was vague conflicting ideas - Then I read Dr. Sykes' "How to Grow Magnificent Water Plants" I got on track in just one day!! Clear, easy-to-follow, step-by-step instruction that leaves absolutely nothing to chance. A must own publication!! I an my prized koi send our sincere thanks.





Paul Dunn said:


> I had resolved myself to the ongoing aquarium upkeep necessities of having to replace my plants and change some water every month or so. Then I saw your ad. I took a chance and ordered Dr. Sykes' instruction book. I'm sure glad I did! It's so easy to follow anyone can do it. I now earn extra cash setting up and maintaining planted aquariums in my neighborhood. It's the perfect way to make good use of my many surplus plants! Cheers!


There isn't a hobbyist anywhere (newbie or well seasoned) that won't benefit greatly from the lessons detailed in my instruction guidebook. Try my techniques for 30 days. If you are not completely satisfied with the results you obtained - Send me a list of what you tried detailing the materials you used and I'll refund your money.

- Dr. Lorne D. Sykes, MOChem, Ph.D.
AFG President

*Aqua-Flora Green*
123 Sackville St
Suite 302, Dept. 4C
Toronto, Ontario, Canada
M5A 3E8 
-------------------------

(I copied it from someone who posted as "Lorne D. Sykes, Ph.D." on plantedtank.net, who replied to a post about it with the full text, word for word, of the ad.)


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

> They use the same kind of bottle as Tropica Mastergrow.


It's called a Twin-Neck bottle and is being used more and more in various industries.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Robert Hudson said:


> Actually it is on their WEB site, under new products.
> 
> Giovanni's Fertil+ is a fertilizer containing *all the essential macro-elements aquatic plants need* and at the same time it increases the buffer capacity of the water. It *does not contain any nitrates or phosphates* in order to prevent algae-bloom.


That doesn't sound right. It contains all the macro elements, yet not NO3 and PO4. So all it contains is Mg, Ca, Na, etc.?


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Raul-7 said:


> That doesn't sound right. It contains all the macro elements, yet not NO3 and PO4. So all it contains is Mg, Ca, Na, etc.?


I took that to mean that their nitrogen and phosphorous sources do not come from NO3 or PO4, which is entirely possible.


----------



## banderbe (Nov 17, 2005)

Salt, I just posted a scan of the ad.. then saw you posted the text here!


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

I sent an e-mail along to Ocean Nutrition inquiring about the product, and I got a nice reply from the general manager! 



> Hello,
> 
> The brand new product line "Giovanni's Plant Nutrition" is not on the Ocean
> Nutrition website yet, we are in the process of updating it.
> ...


The attached press release is the same information Robert Hudson posted above.

The Siamaquarium website currently has blank pages for the "Plants," "Fish," "Contact," and "Link" buttons.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I like the idea of fertilizer capsules that dissolve in the substrate releasing the fert. That is what Roland is doing with his fert product at Green chapter.


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeah, that's the _Ferka_ product (I believe).


----------



## JoeHoetzl (Feb 23, 2005)

Robert Hudson said:


> I like the idea of fertilizer capsules that dissolve in the substrate releasing the fert. That is what Roland is doing with his fert product at Green chapter.


Isn't that what one of the new tropica products is?



Tropica Website said:


> PLANT NUTRTION+ capsules supply your waterplants with all the nutrients they need for healthy and sustained growth over a long period of time. Nutrition release rates do not exceed plant absorption rates, so ensuring nutrition remains within a closed cycle between capsules and plant roots. PLANT NUTRITION+ capsules, besides ensuring fertile growth, also promote plant growth and the absorption of nutrients from water. This reduces the risk of undesirable algae growth.


----------

